# Obelisk - Completed



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I finally got some time to finish the obelisk for this year. I started with a white primer base and then sea-sponged on some medium gray. I wasn't really happy with the results as it didn't bring out a lot of the fine details from the construction process.

The top is one solid piece of foam and in the process of sawing out the shape there were some really cool flecks, dips, flakes, etc. I applied a really thin black wash from latex paint and water. I would paint it on and then dab most of it off with paper towels. I think it really adds some texture to it. I hope the pictures do it justice.

This was my first real foray into faux painting using sponges, washes, etc. I may finish it of further with some spanish moss.































Thanks for looking!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrific job, lewlew - it looks like real stone.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I totally agree, you did an excellent job.


----------



## 4nntt (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, very nice! How tall is it? It's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for great comments!



4nntt said:


> Wow, very nice! How tall is it? It's hard to tell from the pictures.


It's 5 1/2 tall. I would have loved to go bigger, but my storage is an issue. It breaks dwon into the base (which is a milk crate skinned with foam) and the top spire.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome job Mark! That looks spectacular! It most definitley looks authentic. Can't wait to see it on Thursday. (folds seats down in Durango and throws tarp in car to cover stolen obelisk).
Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey lewlew that came out great. Very nice paint and weathering!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job, Lewlew!! (your lawn looks awesome, too)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> Excellent job, Lewlew!! (your lawn looks awesome, too)


i agree! awesome weathered look! (the lawn is awesome too! you are very lucky. mines only dried out and yellowed looking. its what happens when you mix blistering heat and water restrictions!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You did a very nice job on it, and I should know. I live in Kitty Hawk. So I this see a very large one everyday.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks really awesome! You'd swear it was real stone. Great job on the carving & finishing. I like all the chips and cracks.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job ... looks like it weighs a ton!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome job, it looks just like the real thing!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments you guys.


jdubbya said:


> Awesome job Mark! That looks spectacular! It most definitley looks authentic. Can't wait to see it on Thursday. (folds seats down in Durango and throws tarp in car to cover stolen obelisk).
> Bwahahaha!!!


Between Dave and I, you're going to have quite the haunt this year! By the way, all vehicles leaving the premises will be subject to a full search with special prop-sniffing dogs. My mother-in-law says she'll do the full body cavity searches for me. I'm just warnin' ya. :zombie:



Bone To Pick said:


> Excellent job, Lewlew!! (your lawn looks awesome, too)





Dark Angel 27 said:


> i agree! awesome weathered look! (the lawn is awesome too! you are very lucky. mines only dried out and yellowed looking. its what happens when you mix blistering heat and water restrictions!


My wife had her garden party this week so we tried to get the lawn exceptionally nice. I have to admit, I'm a closet grass snob.<Hi, my name is Lewlew and I have a problem.>

Of course with the weather in PA here this summer, the grass is growing at the same rate it was in MAy. It usually slows down some and the lawn does dry out and yellow but MAN am I getting tired of mowing.

It'll be a relief when I can let the front yard grow for a month for the cemetery.



The Watcher said:


> You did a very nice job on it, and I should know. I live in Kitty Hawk. So I this see a very large one everyday.


You know, I just had to go and look that reference up and THAT, my friend, is a MONUMENT!! Can you imagine that in your back yard?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very good paint job. The obelisk looks great


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic looking obelisk. I've never considered building one, but after seeing yours, I might have to give it another thought.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Thanks for the comments you guys.
> 
> Between Dave and I, you're going to have quite the haunt this year! By the way, all vehicles leaving the premises will be subject to a full search with special prop-sniffing dogs. My mother-in-law says she'll do the full body cavity searches for me. I'm just warnin' ya. :zombie


 OMG! 
have I met your MIL?:smoking:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... it looks just like the ones at the little cemetery down in Green Cove. Excellent job!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I also made one this year, but yours has more detail. Fantastic job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow ..I really like this..>>>'great job'


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks real!! great job!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very realistic piece!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

HauntCast said:


> I also made one this year, but yours has more detail. Fantastic job.


Thank you all for the nice comments! If it weren't for the detailed instructions forum other on the forum I don't think I would have even attempted this one. Chris, yours is one of the ones I looked at first. The video was REALLY informative.

I almost can't wait to get this it into the front yard. If it weren't for having to mow around it for another month (I let the grass grow in the cemetery all October like any good haunter should), it would be out there already.

Thanks again, all.


----------

